

Every Day, I Try To Get Rejected - thankuz
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/01/founder-stories-rejected/

======
helpmehelpyou
One big - 100% effort, balls to the wall, worked your ass off to get there -
rejection will hold far more wisdom than a myriad of small insignificant
rejections.

Why does sending Steve Jobs a single email and not receiving a response within
in a day count as a noteworthy rejection? Seems hardly worth the effort and
predetermined to count as a 'rejection'.

~~~
Aetius
People really need to learn the concept of "Expected Outcome" before they go
headlong into "rejection therapy". For instance, what was his expected outcome
if Steve Jobs had replied back? I'm willing to bet it was 0. He just did it
because he could. This is like me tracking down _insert female celeb fantasy
here_ 's phone number and asking to talk to her. Pointless.

~~~
mrzerga
i believe there is some unconvencional value in the advice in the article for
the intraverted dudes with low self esteem like me. Given any hypothetical
opportunity people like me will evaluate the chances of the positive outcome
of the opportunity lower than extravert dudes with higher esteem, and will
reject the opportunity outright. While your advice suggests the default
behavior, the advice above stresses the need to increase the number of
attempts, irregardless of whether they are successful or not, and by the law
of large numbers, this might result in higher probability of positive
outome/s. Therefore, setting the goal of being rejected more often, might be
more productive than waiting for the "right" opportunity to acieve the desired
outcome.

p.s. usually I'm not that wordy.

------
marcomonteiro
I don't think anyone should try to get rejected everyday. That's like trying
to get hit by a car by running into a busy street, it's bound to happen. I'm
also not a fan of trying to be the "next big thing". What's wrong with being
the next small thing and being really great at it?

------
beck5
Assuming the guy is the interviewer he need to learn to shut up and ask
questions.

------
TamDenholm
Relevant perhaps? <http://www.rejectiontherapy.com/>

------
xl-brain
I couldn't tell who was interviewing who.

~~~
jeza
Yeah weird way of conducting an interview, though follow the link for his name
and it says "CEO & Co-founder of SiteAdvisor (acquired by McAfee)".

------
mudge
"So you just fucking own it, right? Can I swear?" Yes!

